# How to Insert Hi-Vis pieces into sighting accessory for my slingshot?



## rjlund (Apr 24, 2020)

How do you successfully install each rod of Hi-Vis material into the sight picture accessory? Not sure of the technique used for best success and durability?

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

rjlund said:


> How do you successfully install each rod of Hi-Vis material into the sight picture accessory? Not sure of the technique used for best success and durability?
> 
> Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


from what i was told from the seller, you cut the piece to fit in the hole, with a lighter, singe 1st one side, then the other, to make stay. .


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## rjlund (Apr 24, 2020)

I want to sincerely thank you all for the warm welcome to the forum. Made my day.


----------



## rjlund (Apr 24, 2020)

hoggy said:


> rjlund said:
> 
> 
> > How do you successfully install each rod of Hi-Vis material into the sight picture accessory? Not sure of the technique used for best success and durability?
> ...


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Rjlund, i'd just kiss it with the flame. But i would say a kiss from a heat gun same same


----------



## rjlund (Apr 24, 2020)

hoggy said:


> Rjlund, i'd just kiss it with the flame. But i would say a kiss from a heat gun same same


Okay! Thank you. That's what I'll try first. Appreciate the tips. Love this forum. Out of darkness and into the light I shall go!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I like you style RJ !

Welcome to the forum. Don't suppose that you have a soldering gun? How about a wood burner?


----------



## rjlund (Apr 24, 2020)

SJAaz said:


> I like you style RJ !
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Don't suppose that you have a soldering gun? How about a wood burner?


Now we're talking. I have those tools, but was concerned about the possibility of burning the ends with too much heat? That might render the ends singed. And thus not able to allow light to be transferred into and illuminate. Not sure of the setting for best results. Just about ready to take a leap of faith and give it it a whirl. Feel much better having more tools in the box to deal with it all.

Great ideas. Old dog trying to learn new tricks and a little leery intially.

Thanks again for some great ideas.


----------



## rjlund (Apr 24, 2020)

Contacted the manufacturer DANKUNG and they provided a video of the methodology.

You Tube video entitled;

"how to install filament to DANKUNG slingshot"






"hoggy" nailed it!

Thanks again for the patience and support.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

1st off- nice to meet you.

2nd- If the ends are singed or not letting light through you can try using ultra fine sand paper to buff up the ends. This should clear it up enough for light to penetrate.

Almost last.- Let us know how and what you did.

The last.- What slingshot are you putting it on?

Never Settle For Common NSFC :screwy:


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

forgot to say welcome & enjoy.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## rjlund (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks for the support. Enjoy this forum immensely and having such a great hobby. It really helps to have so many talented folks contributing to the problem solving.

Attached is the before picture of the project in question. (






)

After about a month's wait, the slingshot arrived and was unpacked. Now I'm ready for the steps to make it functional. "Active band draw lengths" established from suggestions online and ready for cutting to length for insertion. The exciting part will be the Hi-Vis installation where I get to relive my childhood and play with matches again.

Great ideas from "NSFC" for polishing and finishing the Hi-Vis material.

Will attempt the installation and plug in the results soon! Standby.

Thanks again for all the help and support. Feeling much more comfortable with the next step.


----------



## rjlund (Apr 24, 2020)

What an adventure. The highlight of my morning.

It only took about 20 minutes to complete the process. Of which, 15 minutes to crawl around on the floor looking for the two HI-VIS components after I realized that when you have inserted the filament, lightly enlarged the end with the flame, and cut the other filament end with a pair of scissors, it goes shooting off into space. Only to be found later by scrambling on all fours, on the kitchen floor, looking for the HI-VIS filament which was clipped off. And finding the filament on the floor through bifocals drew great interest and comments from my wife! Yes, I had to perform the act twice, because I didn't believe it could happen twice.

The take home messages are;

1) The flame procedure is the one to use for installing the filament in place. Just slightly bringing the flame to the filament.

2) When cutting the other end of the filament off, be sure to secure it in the sighting accessory and the end to be cut as well.

Okay, off the the home made firing range to test this slingshot.

Thanks again for the help and support.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

You're rolling now!!


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Looks great That looks a lot like my band attachment setup.

Its all a learning process. Its half the fun. The wife wont be laughing when your bringing all kinds of creatures for her to clean. That should keep her chuckles confined.

Let me know what she says when slingshots become part of your home decor.

I dont know if you need both sights on at the same time. What ever hand you shoot with the sights should be on the top.

Shoot it a couple of times for me buddy.


----------



## rjlund (Apr 24, 2020)

I was on a roll and so excited I had to complete both elements of the sight picture.

Not sure which hand/eye combination will work best? Practice, practice, practice.

There's plenty of interest by the wife as well. Now she would like to try a slingshot herself. We have some pesky wild rabbits getting into her flower bed, some grey squirrels that have worn out there welcome, a few bunny rabbits in the garden and a new badger that just showed up. Someone's going pay the price for eating her flowers...

I'm thinking of stir fry recipes, she's more in a harassing rodents mind set!

Then comes her request for building some slingshots for the grandkids!

This is going to be great fun! Love exploring the forum and all the nifty ideas for slingshot builds..


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

rjlund said:


> I was on a roll and so excited I had to complete both elements of the sight picture.
> 
> Not sure which hand/eye combination will work best? Practice, practice, practice.
> 
> ...


Have you shown your wife the forum? It sounds like you have a lot of fun times ahead of you.

Fair warning. Be prepared for your wife to out shoot you. :banghead:

Introduce your grand kids to slingshots early so they wont have any spare time or money for drugs when there older. :rofl:


----------



## rjlund (Apr 24, 2020)

My wife is already a better shot than I am, at most everything from small arms to the long guns.

I took her to the shooting range and was truly impressed with her accuracy. All I heard for most of the day was her hollering, "more ammo!".

Going to be a great summer.

Good idea about the grandkids. The slingshots are a "gateway" to develop them mentally and physically for our hikes in the national forests just outside our door...


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Cool, keep me posted on how things are progressing. and any adventures.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! Hope you found the answer you were looking for 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------

